# Feeler: TCS Memory Module



## KPierson (Jun 19, 2006)

I am trying to gauge interest in a module that will add a memory to the GTO’s Traction Control System (TCS). Once installed, if you shut TCS off it will remain off regardless of how many times you restart the car. If you turn TCS back on it will stay on until you shut it back off, again regardless of how many times you start the car. This module effectively turns the OEM TCS button in to a true on/off button by eliminating the auto reset.

The module requires three wires to be hooked up, a switched power, a ground, and the (-) output of the TCS switch. I have installed the module on an automatic GTO and all three wires were in the center console, total install time was about 45 minutes. I have yet to install the module on a 6 speed, but from my research I believe that the switched power needs to be tapped under the dash.

This module is produced by a small company that has been in business for over two years. They specialize in custom niche electronics. The module will come with a ‘no questions asked’ warranty and will cost under $50 shipped. Technical support would be available through Email and through a dedicated online support forum.

If there is enough interest the company in question will become a sponsor of this site, and offer members of GTOForums a promotional group buy price. If you are interested in either purchasing this module or in hearing more about the module please post up!

Thank you,

Kevin Pierson


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I'd be interested in more info.


----------

